# Poor donkey



## Saucisson (20 July 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-10695037

I bet nothing happens to those responsible


----------



## loz9 (20 July 2010)

speechless, just speechless. 
How is that meant to attract people? Id run in the opposite directions.


----------



## ladyt25 (20 July 2010)

I just read that - made me go cold. How horrific and they don't even know if the poor animal survived. I don't know how people just stood about and watched them do that, someone should have stepped in and stopped it. Disgusting!!


----------



## dressager (20 July 2010)

Terrible  I thought seeing the rodeo spectacle the other day was bad enough, but this as well in the same week is just too much.


----------



## Jingleballs (20 July 2010)

Words fail me


----------



## happyhack (20 July 2010)

poor donkey. 

I am speechless, I can imagine the terror it felt.


----------



## Amymay (20 July 2010)

Horrified onloookers?????  Couldn't spot anyone trying to friggin stop it.


----------



## Fairynuff (20 July 2010)

but why did NO ONE intervene? Im sorry, had I been present at the Catwalk scene or this, I would have gotten off my arse and done something there and then!!! I get so bloody angry at the people who are 'sickened' by these thing but do SFA to stop them. I am furious with the whole frigging world. It stinks and is becoming worse every day. Im off to google 'horse fighting' and not in some farflung country of the world. Im looking for it in Austria! When I find it, I'll post the link.


----------



## nativetyponies (20 July 2010)

Fairynuff said:



			but why did NO ONE intervene? Im sorry, had I been present at the Catwalk scene or this, I would have gotten off my arse and done something there and then!!! I get so bloody angry at the people who are 'sickened' by these thing but do SFA to stop them. I am furious with the whole frigging world. It stinks and is becoming worse every day. Im off to google 'horse fighting' and not in some farflung country of the world. Im looking for it in Austria! When I find it, I'll post the link.
		
Click to expand...

Bravo!!

I would be exactly the same.
I cannot abide "passive disgust"..get off your butt and DO something.


----------



## Honey08 (20 July 2010)

Stupid braindead russian idiots!

On the article it says it is a russian costal village called Golubitskaya.  I was wondering if it had a tourist association that we could write to saying we will never visit following  this disgusting stunt - if it gives them negative tourism, they may ban things like this in future..  Does anyone know how to do this?  I'm a technaphobe...


----------



## Saucisson (20 July 2010)

There are some truly awful people in the world.  Sometimes I think they must have some sort of brain damage/parental neglect issues if they are completely unable to empathise with other creatures/people.

Sometimes young lads think this sort of thing is clever (read some of the comments for the other news agency articles for this story), but I think they are the creation of poor socialisation/parenting and too much time playing Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Rollin (20 July 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Stupid braindead russian idiots!

On the article it says it is a russian costal village called Golubitskaya.  I was wondering if it had a tourist association that we could write to saying we will never visit following  this disgusting stunt - if it gives them negative tourism, they may ban things like this in future..  Does anyone know how to do this?  I'm a technaphobe...
		
Click to expand...

Well if someone can post an email address for the Russian Embassy we can tell them how we feel.


----------



## Amymay (20 July 2010)

Rollin said:



			Well if someone can post an email address for the Russian Embassy we can tell them how we feel.
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking Batfink.

http://www.russialink.org.uk/embassy/


----------



## Saucisson (20 July 2010)

Or.......

http://www.visitrussia.org.uk/

The one good thing is that is has made the news some people must have been horrified


----------



## JDChaser (20 July 2010)

Oh God that poor, poor thing. The thought of it screaming makes my eyes fill up. How could anyone do that to any animal


----------



## Tiggy1 (20 July 2010)

Has anyone emailed either of the tourist agencies yet?


----------



## vandypip (20 July 2010)

Poor little man. Hope these people responsible are bought to justice.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (20 July 2010)

Heres the video, poor poor donk 

[youtube]hEep5BrexT0[/youtube]


----------



## Hollycat (20 July 2010)

That is so, so sick   Sadly, probably due to the popularity of the new Shrek movie (which is fab).

Mules used to be parachuted down to the ground from aircarft to serve as pack animals during WWII - though obviously a wholly different circumstance than some brain dead *** trying to get publicity.  I don't think they suffered lasting effects so lets hope this poor little soul is the same


----------



## minmax (20 July 2010)

Oh my god!!! That is disgusting! Those w##k##s need shooting up in the air, over the sea with no way to get down!!! Leave them up there till the weather brings them down!


----------



## Saucisson (21 July 2010)

I am very aware though that every hit on this video and the pictures encourages the news agencies to buy this kind of footage.  The police woman was quoted as saying that the onlookers were more interested in videoing it or calling the press than calling the police.

I am certainly not convinced that the majority of news agencies have published this story in the interests of highlighting the plight of the donkey, only as voyeurism in the very same vein as those who were on the beach.

It heartens me to see the outrage on here, when I read some of the stupid comments on the news sites it made me even more sad.  Should really just take it with a pinch of salt as its probably 12 year old kids making the comments.


----------



## Frances144 (22 July 2010)

Can anyone tell me where this donkey is located, who owns it and any other relevant information.  PM me if you want.


----------



## stencilface (22 July 2010)

That makes me feel ill, poor poor donkey


----------



## EAST KENT (22 July 2010)

Did the poor Donk survive it intact???


----------



## Kokopelli (22 July 2010)

Ok I'm not normally liek this but the video almost brought tears to my eyes watching an helpless animal like that its just sick!


----------



## 3268 (22 July 2010)

this brings sick to a whole new height. Speechless.


----------



## Silverspring (23 July 2010)

My friend just sent me a text saying the donkey had been rescused by The Sun newspaper but I can't seem to find it on their website.  Has anyone heard this?  I hope they don't intend on shipping the poor little thing to the UK, it's been through enough already.  Hopefully they will find a sanctuary to take the little guy.


----------



## halt_at_x (23 July 2010)

I heard on Radio 2 this morning that the SUn had rescued the donkey, but like you can't find further details.


----------



## mja (25 July 2010)

I was told friend had read donkey has been checked by a vet and was happily eating bucket of apples but dont know what paper or any other details.


----------



## FlorenceBassey (29 July 2010)

Harry redknapp wants to give him a home, good old Harry!! saved spurs now wants to save the donk, maybe he could be spurs new mascott!!  harry reknapp for england boss or Prime minister, i'd vote for him!!! and he'd sort all the trouble in this country out, no bother


----------



## brighteyes (29 July 2010)

Read all about it...


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2010)

Totally sick, I'd have them hanged by their knackers.


----------



## monkeybum13 (29 July 2010)

Makes you wonder what goes through some peoples minds.


----------

